# desde hace …años



## lunamariel

Estuve buscando en todos los distintos threads abiertos. Son muchos ya que de por sí esto genera confusión dentro del mismo idioma. Lo que busco es la traducción lo más literal posible al inglés. Paso a explicar.
La frase es la siguiente:

_My uncle suffers from a heart condition_, *desde hace 8 años*
(Se sobreentiende que empezó hace 8 años y continúa hasta el presente)

No quiero reemplazar *desde hace 8 años* con *"since 2003"*, ni con "*for 8 years"* (por 8 años y no desde hace 8 años; no me da la sensación que continúe en el presente).
Tampoco quiero reemplazar la oracion por: "_My uncle has been suffering....for 8 years_"; siento que me cambia el concepto.

¿Alguien me puede dar una traducción más literal? Gracias!!!!


----------



## Agró

lunamariel said:


> Estuve buscando en todos los distintos threads abiertos. Son muchos ya que de por sí esto genera confusión dentro del mismo idioma. Lo que busco es la traducción lo más literal posible al inglés. Paso a explicar.
> La frase es la siguiente:
> 
> _My uncle suffers from a heart condition_, *desde hace 8 años*
> (Se sobreentiende que empezó hace 8 años y continúa hasta el presente)
> 
> No quiero reemplazar *desde hace 8 años* con *"since 2003"*, ni con "*for 8 years"* (por 8 años y no desde hace 8 años; no me da la sensación que continúe en el presente).
> Tampoco quiero reemplazar la oracion por: "_My uncle has been suffering....for 8 years_"; siento que me cambia el concepto.
> 
> ¿Alguien me puede dar una traducción más literal? Gracias!!!!


El problema que se plantea, al querer una traducción literal, es que, en este caso, es incorrecta:
_*My uncle suffers from a heart condition **for eight years*_
(esto no significa nada en inglés).

Esto es lo correcto (y no cambia ningún concepto):
"_My uncle has been suffering....for 8 years_"


----------



## albertovidal

lunamariel said:


> Estuve buscando en todos los distintos threads abiertos. Son muchos ya que de por sí esto genera confusión dentro del mismo idioma. Lo que busco es la traducción lo más literal posible al inglés. Paso a explicar.
> La frase es la siguiente:
> 
> _My uncle suffers from a heart condition_, *desde hace 8 años*
> (Se sobreentiende que empezó hace 8 años y continúa hasta el presente)
> 
> No quiero reemplazar *desde hace 8 años* con *"since 2003"*, ni con "*for 8 years"* (por 8 años y no desde hace 8 años; no me da la sensación que continúe en el presente).
> Tampoco quiero reemplazar la oracion por: "_My uncle has been suffering....for 8 years_"; siento que me cambia el concepto.
> 
> ¿Alguien me puede dar una traducción más literal? Gracias!!!!



*My uncle's been suffering through 8 years.

*May that work for you?


----------



## Chris K

La cosa es imposible. En inglés no se puede combinar el presente "my uncle suffers" con una traducción literal de "desde."


----------



## lunamariel

Chris K said:


> La cosa es imposible. En inglés no se puede combinar el presente "my uncle suffers" con una traducción literal de "desde."


No sabía que no se podía esto en inglés. 
¿O sea que en español está gramaticalmente bien pero conceptualmente mal usado? 
Te pregunto porque es muy común el uso del verbo en presente sumado al "desde hace"...


----------



## Chris K

lunamariel said:


> No sabía que no se podía esto en inglés.
> ¿O sea que en español está gramaticalmente bien pero conceptualmente mal usado?
> Te pregunto porque es muy común el uso del verbo en presente sumado al "desde hace"...



En español es correcto, pero en inglés no lo es.


----------



## kreiner

No es que esté conceptualmente mal usado (si es que he entendido bien la pregunta). Es que el inglés y el español usan dos estructuras gramaticales distintas.


----------



## Irma2011

lunamariel said:


> No quiero reemplazar *desde hace 8 años* con *"*





lunamariel said:


> *since 2003**"*, ni con "*for 8 years**"* (por 8 años y no desde hace 8 años; no me da la sensación que continúe en el presente).
> ¿Alguien me puede dar una traducción más literal? Gracias!!!!


Es que así son las cosas, lo que en un idioma se toma como lógico y natural, no tiene porque serlo en otro. De todos modos, si tienes muchísimo interés en incluir una expresión de presente, podrías decir: _"My uncle has been suffering from a heart conditions for 8 years now."_ En muchos contextos funciona bien, pero aquí no es en absoluto necesario, como te han dicho ya todos los foreros. También se podría decir algo como _“it's 8 years now since my uncle first had problems with his heart."_ Un poco rebuscado, de todos modos, por lo innecesaro. Pero al menos esta posibilidad te servirá para aplicar en otros contextos más adecuados. A ver qué opinan los demás.
Saludos.


----------



## Irma2011

Creo que también debes tener en cuenta que _'has been suffering'_ es un tiempo verbal que se llama *'present* perfect', lo que orienta sobre su significado.


----------



## Andoush

Irma2011 said:


> Creo que también debes tener en cuenta que _'has been suffering'_ es un tiempo verbal que se llama *'present* perfect', lo que orienta sobre su significado.


 
"has been suffering" = present perfect *continuous*
"has suffered" = present perfect


----------



## Spug

kreiner said:


> No es que esté conceptualmente mal usado (si es que he entendido bien la pregunta). Es que el inglés y el español usan dos estructuras gramaticales distintas.





kreiner, diste en el clavo.

Español: presente (mi tio sufre de... desde hace ocho años)

Inglés: presente perfecto - siempre. (my uncle has suffered from/has been suffering from... for eight years.)

Saludos...


----------



## asm

Spug said:


> kreiner, diste en el clavo.
> 
> Español: presente (mi tio sufre de... desde hace ocho años)
> 
> Inglés: presente perfecto - siempre. (my uncle has suffered from/has been suffering from... for eight years.)
> 
> Saludos...


Interesante este tema, solo para ver si comprendí (no es una pregunta nueva) usando otro contexto:

Mis padres tienen esta casa desde hace 8 años

My parents have had this house for 8 year. (correcto?)

(qué sería de esta opción: My parents have this house for 8 years now.


----------



## asm

lunamariel said:


> ¿Alguien me puede dar una traducción más literal? Gracias!!!!




Si quieres una traducción literal siempre y en cada caso te comentó que nunca van a darte de comer si tienes hambre, nunca vas a tener la razón en una discusión y la gente te tomará a loco si quieres decir que te gusta la carne.


----------



## elianecanspeak

You might say :
"My uncle *has had* heart problems *ever since *my aunt died."
"My uncle *has  suffered* (OR *has been suffering*) from heart problems *since *2003."
"My uncle *has suffered* (OR *has been suffering*) from heart problems* for the past *eight years."

Re Post#3


albertovidal said:


> *My uncle's suffering through 8 years.*


* --> My uncle has suffered through eight years of heart problems. 
("Has been suffering through" does not always work here except in a context like : 
There is no way my uncle could have taken over management of the plant. He has been suffering through (OR from) severe heart problems for the past eight years.")

Also: 
"My uncle had heart problems starting from the time (OR when) my aunt died."
"My uncle had heart problems starting in 2003."
"My uncle's heart problems started in 2003."

Re post #12


asm said:



			My parents have had this house for 8 years. (correcto? --SI)

(qué sería de esta opción: : My parents have this house for 8 years now.  INCORRECTO

Click to expand...

*


----------



## Spug

Hola asm,



asm said:


> ...solo para ver si comprendí... usando otro contexto:
> 
> Mis padres tienen esta casa desde hace 8 años
> 
> My parents have had this house for 8 year. (correcto?)
> 
> (qué sería de esta opción: My parents have this house for 8 years now.



Tu primer ejemplo es perfecto. Pero como dije arriba, siempre usamos un tiempo perfecto en estas construcciones. Así que no decimos "My parents have this house for 8 years now."

Espero que te sirva... un saludo cordial.


----------



## albertovidal

elianecanspeak said:


> You might say :
> "My uncle *has had* heart problems *ever since *my aunt died." *Why don't you read the forero's thread where he said "I don't want to use either since or for?*
> "My uncle *has  suffered* (OR *has been suffering*) from heart problems *since *2003."
> "My uncle *has suffered* (OR *has been suffering*) from heart problems* for the past *eight years."
> 
> Re Post#3
> --> My uncle *has suffered through *_eight years of_ heart problems.
> ("Has been suffering through" does not always work here except in a context like :
> There is no way my uncle could have taken over management of the plant. He* has been suffering through (OR from)* severe heart problems for the past eight years.")
> 
> Also:
> "My uncle *had *heart problems *starting from* the time (OR when) my aunt died."
> "My uncle *had* heart problems *starting in* 2003."
> "My uncle's heart problems *started in* 2003."
> 
> Re post #12


----------



## elianecanspeak

albertovidal said:


> Why don't you read the forero's thread where he said "I don't want to use either since or for?



I am sorry if I was not clear enough. 

My point is that in the examples that I provided using _*since *_and _*for*_ the sense of continuity with the presert *is* expressed.  This should be particularly obvious with the use of *ever since*, since _ever _ emphasizes that the action has continued without interruption.

The example in reply to post#3 illustrates the difference between the use of *had* (the _past_ auxilliary) that indicates a completed action and *has* (the _present_ auxiliary) which continues into the present.

Although lunamariel feels that _since_ and _for_ do not convey a continuity with the present, for English speakers they are the normal way to express this concept.

*Since:*
Merriam Webster [http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/since] : from a definite past time *until now* 
"has stayed there ever since"

Oxford[http://www.oxfordadvancedlearnersdictionary.com/dictionary/since_1]  1 (used with the present perfect or past perfect tense) from a time in the past *until a later past time*, *or* *until now* :
"She's been off work since Tuesday."
"We've lived here since 2006."
"I haven't eaten since breakfast."


----------



## Irma2011

Andoush said:


> "has been suffering" = present perfect *continuous*
> "has suffered" = present perfect


Sé la diferencia entre estas dos formas verbales, y también que el 'present perfect continuous' no deja de ser 'present perfect'. El aspecto verbal no afecta en absoluto al tiempo verbal que se debe usar en la frase que quiere constuir lunamariel.
Gracias de todos modos.


----------



## Tonio_spain

I think you've been very clear.
Thanks a lot. Your comments has been very useful to me.


----------



## Marian78

I´ve just read all your comments, and it is totally clear to me your explanations, but ...just to make totally sure that I´m not wrong.
According to you ..."my aunt have suffered from heart disease *SINCE 8 years*"* (desde hace 8 años)* --> It is wrong. Isn´t it? 

My doubt came when I explained exactly the same doubt and a user of this forum told me that this constuction was acceptable.


----------



## DePorAhí

Marian78,
You are correct, _"my aunt have suffered from heart disease SINCE 8 years"_ is wrong.  It should be:_"my aunt HAS suffered from heart disease FOR 8 years."_

The only way "since" could potentially work here is if you wrote "_my aunt has suffered from heart disease since 8 years AGO_," but even that sounds weird.


----------



## Marian78

Sorry...I wrote by mistake  "have" instead of "HAS". You´re totally wrong. What I meant was that a user suggested that the expression "*SINCE 8 years AGO*" is correct. And you say that it is correct, but doesn´t sound natural. Have I misunderstood?


----------



## DePorAhí

Marian78 said:


> You´re totally wrong.


  In what way? 

"Since 8 years ago" is a perfectly valid construction in English, but in the sample sentence you provided, it does not sound completely natural. So you have understood correctly.


----------



## Marian78

Sorry, I´m really absant-minded today. I wanted to say that you are right, not wrong¡¡


----------



## Marian78

DePorAhí, could you give me one more example with the mentioned structure " *SINCE* + period of time+* AGO*"?


----------



## DePorAhí

Sure! How about three? 
_I've been using WordReference since about 12 years ago or more; it's a great resource for interpreters and translators. _
Another:
_My daughter started out playing the piano when she was little, but since five years ago she switched to guitar instead. _
Or this:
_Since three months ago, I've had this weird pain in my right foot. I probably should get it checked out by the doctor._


----------



## Bevj

DePorAhí said:


> Sure! How about three?
> _I've been using WordReference since about 12 years ago or more; it's a great resource for interpreters and translators. _
> Another:
> _My daughter started out playing the piano when she was little, but since five years ago she switch to guitar instead. _
> Or this:
> _Since three months ago, I've had this weird pain in my right foot. I probably should get it checked out by the doctor._



Maybe it's a BrE/AE difference, or there again maybe it's just me, but all three of these examples sound odd to my ears, especially the second one.  She switched to guitar *at* a certain point in time, not *since* a point in time.


----------



## luo.mai

Bevj said:


> Maybe it's a BrE/AE difference, or there again maybe it's just me, but all three of these examples sound odd to my ears, especially the second one.  She switched to guitar *at* a certain point in time, not *since* a point in time.


It's not you, Bevj. Those sentences sound weird in AE, and the second one is simply wrong.


----------



## Marian78

So....do you think I should use this structure in my next exam? Or just use the typical two forms :


1) Present Perfect + FOR + period of time. -->


----------



## Agró

Marian78 said:


> So....do you think I should use this structure in my next exam? Or just use the typical two forms :
> 
> 
> 1) Present Perfect + FOR + period of time. -->


A propósito de exámenes, si a mí me pones eso de "*since *8 years *ago*", te mando a septiembre de cabeza, sin excusas.


----------



## Marian78

I already suppose it, a teacher of mine emphasised that SINCE can´t go with AGO. But an answer of one native member of this forum made me hesitate about it. 
Are you an English teacher from Spain ?


----------



## Bevj

I am an English native and I agree with Agró.
With all due respect to the poster, the one reply which you refer to is not correct.


----------



## luo.mai

The best translation for _“Mi tío sufre … desde hace ocho años”_ is the one Agró gave you in the very beginning:

_My uncle has been suffering … for eight years._

Despite your initial misunderstanding, this use of the present perfect (continuous) does indeed communicate that the situation continues up to the present (as Agró said, _no cambia ningún concepto_).


----------



## DePorAhí

I apologize for my apparently erroneous post, and capitulate to the consensus of my respected colleagues in this forum. Although I have commonly heard and seen the construction "since....ago" throughout my life, the fact that any language usage is common does not make it correct. Thank you all for the (re)education.


----------

